# NPR ran a segment on Yellowstone Wolf 832F



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

NPR had a segment: Scientists Mourn Popular Wolf Shot By A Hunter

http://www.npr.org/2012/12/12/167024477/scientists-mourn-popular-wolf-shot-by-a-hunter

Started out a bit melodramatic - but by the end even the researcher says:

"To get support for wolves, you can't have people angry about them all the time, and so hunting is going to be part of the future of wolves in the West. We've got to have it if we're going to have wolves."


----------

